# Thinking of picking up a bit of Yang style...



## zzj (Sep 14, 2015)

My current Chen style lessons are focused on practicing the 2 old frame routines, there's not going to be anything new for the time being. While I am perfectly satisfied to continue refining my forms, my interest was piqued by a new Yang Style class (108 traditional Long Form) that is commencing at the community centre right beside my apartment block.

I am curious as to whether my grounding in Chen Style Old Frame forms would in anyway impact the learning of the Yang 108 Long form, does it help or even possibly hinder? On the other hand, is it a good idea to try a different style? I have no intention of switching my primary style, and was hoping that learning a bit of Yang Style may ultimately be beneficial to my understanding of Chen style.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 15, 2015)

zzj said:


> My current Chen style lessons are focused on practicing the 2 old frame routines, there's not going to be anything new for the time being. While I am perfectly satisfied to continue refining my forms, my interest was piqued by a new Yang Style class (108 traditional Long Form) that is commencing at the community centre right beside my apartment block.
> 
> I am curious as to whether my grounding in Chen Style Old Frame forms would in anyway impact the learning of the Yang 108 Long form, does it help or even possibly hinder? On the other hand, is it a good idea to try a different style? I have no intention of switching my primary style, and was hoping that learning a bit of Yang Style may ultimately be beneficial to my understanding of Chen style.



I have done Chen and Yang, mostly Yang and I will tell you what one of the guys I studied Chen with said about Yang

"Yang is good, but the stance it to high" - Chen Zhenglei

And this is what my Yang Sifu (student of Tung Ying Chieh) said about Chen

"Chen is good, but the stance is to low" - My yang Sifu

As for me, and this may not help much, they are the same, but different. Chen has more overt fajin Yang has more hidden fajin. The problem comes in Yang when the person teaching that does not know the fajin in Yang is still there.


----------



## zzj (Sep 15, 2015)

Good point, I should observe a class or 2 to see how the instructor teaches before I come to a decision.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 15, 2015)

zzj said:


> Good point, I should observe a class or 2 to see how the instructor teaches before I come to a decision.



Problem with Yang, if the teacher is like my teacher, he would show or divulge much beyond the form. It would be best to go try a few classes and see what you think.

Do you know where the teacher learned his\her Yang Taijiquan?

There are things in Yang that you will find that you will not find in Chen that are amazing. But the same can be said for some things you find in Chen too


----------



## East Winds (Sep 22, 2015)

I agree with everything Xue Sheng said. There are so many variations of "Yang Style", it depends on the teacher's lineage. I have studied both styles (Chen to a much lesser extent). You will enjoy Yang if it is a true lineaged style that is being taught. Keep us informed of your progress.

Very best wishes
Alistair


----------



## zzj (Sep 24, 2015)

I had intended to observe the lessons but lessons have been cancelled for the last 2 weeks due to the atrocious air quality...


----------



## greytowhite (Sep 25, 2015)

I personally prefer anything small frame. Wu or Chen Xiaojia would be my choice over Yang. Having studied the Chen large frame there are definitely things in the small frame that I think will help someone more than training another large frame style.


----------

